# Railroading



## bowmore (Jul 2, 2020)

My hobby is railroading. Since I retired I volunteer on a local tourist railroad. I have also take trips in a number of private rail cars. My latest activity is restoration of a 1941 23 ton switch engine that had been idle for about 40 years. I learned a lot about diesel engines and the electrical design of the engine. I hope to get it running when we no longer have to stay home.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 14, 2020)

I am really stoked! I was watching the first episode of Tough as Nails on CBS. They had a railroad competition on the railroad I work on!. On the caboose challenge, I have been a docent on both of them and have keys to both cabooses. The last part of the challenge was between Fillmore and Piru California. we live about 20 miles west, and those are our mountains.https://www.cbs.com/shows/tough-as-nails/


----------

